
Show HN: Everything you need to build your own Turn Touch smart home remote - conesus
https://medium.com/@samuelclay/everything-you-need-to-build-your-own-turn-touch-smart-remote-1689da664d62#.s2dhuh7cp
======
conesus
Hello HN! This is a ridiculously long but thorough guide to building your own
hardware on a budget. Turn Touch is a small wood remote that controls your
smart home.

I built it because I wanted it to exist and I was tired of waiting for
somebody else to build it. And because I believe so heavily in open source, I
wrote up detailed instructions on how to build each phase of the process: the
PCB, CAD, wood machining, and laser cutting.

Turn Touch is also on Kickstarter, which is the culmination of 3 years of
learning and work. I'm a solo indie developer and if I can learn to build
this, so can anybody else.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/samuelclay/turn-
touch-b...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/samuelclay/turn-touch-
beautiful-control)

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you for this series of posts, it's full of practical advice on how to
design things. I especially like how you've condensed what must be months of
experimentation and experience in a few short paragraphs, with diagrams and
everything.

Very useful, thanks again!

~~~
conesus
Thank you for your kind words. I really tried hard to capture what was years
of work into just the salient pain points and design lessons.

------
minimaxir
OP has been blatantly asking for upvotes in Twitter and attempting to bypass
the voting ring detector using the /newest trick:

[http://imgur.com/4M1NNXz](http://imgur.com/4M1NNXz)

[http://imgur.com/DYnJOcB](http://imgur.com/DYnJOcB)

While this is a good submission and likely earned many upvotes legitimately,
that doesn't justify gaming the system, which is why I am highlighting it.

~~~
conesus
I mean come on. I'm asking friends to vote for my post. I wrote an enormous
post that offers a guide for many people looking to build their own hardware.
The least I could do is get it as widely seen as possible.

~~~
minimaxir
That's fine, but why advertise _the Hacker News submission_ instead of the
post on Medium itself?

Moreover, why advertise upvoting _using a known exploit_ (that doesn't work)
if you are trying to get authentic exposure?

------
mkj
Nice to see more wood cases for electronics. It should wear well with age, not
just get scuffed and grubby like plastic.

